# My rascal-of-a-Pixie (kitten pic overload)



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Pixie is always getting into some sort of mischeif...
...whether it's emptying the dustbin...


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

...playing with tissues...


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

...or hitting blizzard then running away to hide in the boat!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for looking
Sumaya


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Awwww such a gorgeous little kitty! dog is gorgeous to!
Great pics!!
I love the colouring to!!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww lovely pics.. both cat and doggy look lovely 
julie x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh so cute piccies!!!! I love the one with his paw in his mouth - 'Ooh what shall I get up to next?'  Looks as if he might keep your dog under his paw too


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

What a wonderful 'photo story' that is!! Sitting here giggling away. What a cutie!! Your dogs face is priceless as well watching the antics


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

LadyRedLainey said:


> Awwww such a gorgeous little kitty! dog is gorgeous to!
> Great pics!!
> I love the colouring to!!


Thank you.



purrlover said:


> aww lovely pics.. both cat and doggy look lovely
> julie x


Ty too.



lymorelynn said:


> Oh so cute piccies!!!! I love the one with his paw in his mouth - 'Ooh what shall I get up to next?'  Looks as if he might keep your dog under his paw too


Hehe, it looks like he's thinking of what to do next



Malaguti said:


> What a wonderful 'photo story' that is!! Sitting here giggling away. What a cutie!! Your dogs face is priceless as well watching the antics


Lol, thanks


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Fantastic pics  Your kittens a little star :001_wub: and his co star is gorgeous


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

tylow said:


> Fantastic pics  Your kittens a little star :001_wub: and his co star is gorgeous


Thanks a lot!


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

He is gorgeous. Love all the piccies of him. 
I showed my daughter and she wants him, she is wanting a ginger cat, sometime in the future we will get her one.


----------

